# new seat



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

so i saw this seat on a turkey hunting show but thought that is might work in our line of work though i think the price is steep it looks cool

http://www.rmcoxyoke.com/pendulous_vision_360__tree_seat


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes a little steep, would work great off a cactus if that's all there was around -- YD - what do you think!!

As for most gear out there some are alright for the area hunting and some things are a waste of money.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah... I don't think I'll be sending off for that one anytime soon.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i wemt online and looked at it more and man that thing is noisy and i am not sure i like the "blind" not much room there


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

So all in all it was a top recommendation!


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah and i dont know why i showed it to you all i should be flogged for showin you all such junk
maybe even drawn and quartered


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it buddy!


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

hey man thats what the wueen would do to me if i told her she needed that lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

She may flog you for calling her a wueen LOL. Don't worry Jason my backspace key is worn to a nub.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nah, now if you bought it. THEN we would really rip on you !!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Some People just cant recognize a Good Product Jason! Not that I am ordering it anytime soon lol!!


----------

